# Jeremy Vine Radio 2



## Cecile (22 August 2017)

Just caught bits of a discussion on Radio 2 Jeremy Vine, whereby a shetland has been slashed and died, the owner I believe is called Christina and she was talking about what she found, they said the name of the pony but I didn't catch the name or the area in which it happened


----------



## Cecile (22 August 2017)

Cecile said:



			Just caught bits of a discussion on Radio 2 Jeremy Vine, whereby a shetland has been slashed and died, the owner I believe is called Christina and she was talking about what she found, they said the name of the pony but I didn't catch the name or the area in which it happened
		
Click to expand...

I think it was Lancashire, another woman is now talking about an attack on one of her shetlands some time ago, its well worth listening to


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 August 2017)

i was listening in the car and felt very upset for her...i think it was 4 ponies that were attacked and 1 of them died....these people need catching and having a hard punishment.  however, are people who do this sort of thing mentally damaged? so would counseling be a better solution..IMO the next step these people would take will be attacking children or old people so they need to be stopped.....deliberate animal cruelty seems to be worse these days, can drugs be the problem? who knows....


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 August 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			..IMO the next step these people would take will be attacking children or old people so they need to be stopped.....deliberate animal cruelty seems to be worse these days, can drugs be the problem? who knows....
		
Click to expand...

its not a new thing, this was happening when I was a kid in the 70s. there were two Shetlands near our ponies in Surrey that had petrol poured on them and set alight. One (Dolly) survived, healed and went on to live to a grand age. There have always been slashings and other events (one very distressing one that happened in the 80s to a pregnant mare). tbh it seems more prevalent when society is poorer-same as blood sports such as badger baiting and cock fighting (though not saying they are linked). I dont know what I would do if someone harmed my horses, it must be devastating.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 August 2017)

i know its not a new thing, i am an oldie and was a teenager in the 60's but dont remember as much going on.....


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 August 2017)

maybe we get to hear about it more now-well I hope thats the case anyway.


----------



## Cecile (22 August 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			i was listening in the car and felt very upset for her...i think it was 4 ponies that were attacked and 1 of them died....these people need catching and having a hard punishment.  however, are people who do this sort of thing mentally damaged? so would counseling be a better solution..IMO the next step these people would take will be attacking children or old people so they need to be stopped.....deliberate animal cruelty seems to be worse these days, can drugs be the problem? who knows....
		
Click to expand...

I think that the owner should receive counselling as she is the one who probably will have flash backs for ever more
I bet it wasn't one person who done it and they are probably sharing it with friends etc on-line after filming it, sicko's
The police are asking horse owners in Lancashire to be vigilant


----------



## sunshine100* (22 August 2017)

Cecile said:



			Just caught bits of a discussion on Radio 2 Jeremy Vine, whereby a shetland has been slashed and died, the owner I believe is called Christina and she was talking about what she found, they said the name of the pony but I didn't catch the name or the area in which it happened
		
Click to expand...

please can you put this on the lancashire section!


----------



## Cecile (22 August 2017)

sunshine100* said:



			please can you put this on the lancashire section!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can and have now done so!


----------



## Goldenstar (23 August 2017)

It happened to us in the early seventies it was my second pony she was slashed with a machete .
The teenager that did it was seen and visited by the police his father had recently died and his mother was on the bottle big time the pony had known him since he was a four .  
All very unbelievable


----------



## Cecile (23 August 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			It happened to us in the early seventies it was my second pony she was slashed with a machete .
The teenager that did it was seen and visited by the police his father had recently died and his mother was on the bottle big time the pony had known him since he was a four .  
All very unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

That is just horrible for you and your pony. 

I have no sympathy for him as I have seen so much worse happen in teenagers lives and they don't go out with a machete and cause harm to animals or people


----------

